# MET Film School



## Wanttowrite452 (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone taken the MA course at MET film school in London? Can anyone tell me what it's like?


----------



## greyson2500 (Mar 12, 2013)

I took the 2 year BA and I knew people on the MA program at the Met film school. 

While the school does have some good tutors and while it is set in Ealing Studios, the school itself really needs some work.  

All they care about is money. When I applied I thought I was going to a prestigious film school but it turned out that the only questioned that mattered during the interview process was "can I pay the fees". If you can pay the fees then your in. The organization is appalling. You book kit out for a shoot and then find the day of your shoot that it's been booked out by someone else for another production. A lot of my colleagues and fellow students found little in the way of student support with a few incidences in which the school actually lost students work and then made up some story that the student in question didn't hand it in, even though they did! 

But saying that I did meet some great people but I was so frustrated with the organization and the management for two solid years. 

Go for a better MA program. They exist.


----------

